# Feature Request: Gildenwappen



## SethDeBlade (10. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung, ob sich das darstellen läßt, aber wenn ihr noch das Gildenwappen (Tabard) auslesen und in den xml-feed einbauen könntet, dann wärt ihr meine persönlichen Helden :wink:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SethDeBlade (10. März 2005)

mir ist gerade noch ein Feature eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wäre es, wenn man auswählen könnte, welche seiner chars übertragen werden sollen?? vielleicht etwas schwierig, da man dann theoretisch auch chars aus dem herold entfernen dürfen müsste.

naja, sind ja nur ideen :wink: :biggrin:


----------

